# Baby's here at last!!!



## bev309

Just popped on to say that I had my baby son on Thursday 01 May - was due to go in for induction that day, but he had other ideas! Woke up with contractions at 7.00 am coming roughly 10 mins apart - went in shower to get ready as hospital appointment was for 9.00am & by the time I had got out of shower, my contractions were c oming about 3 mins apart! Called hospital who said that the ward was full at the moment, but go to my appointment as planned & they would assess me from there. Called my dad to pick us up to go to hospital a bit sooner as was having about 1 min between contractions by this time, just about managed to get dressed, so off we went to hospital - had constant contractions all the way - traffic DIDN'T help - & broke my flip flop so ended being wheeled into the hospital on wheelchair shoeless!:blush:
They assessed me immediately & they didn't even mention how far dilated I was as they rushed me straight to the birth centre on the same floor, where I had 3 puffs of gas & air which made me feel ill so I gave up on that. Got onto bed on my knees with my head over the back of the bed which was upright as this was most comfortable for me. I felt a sudden urge to push & my waters broke like niagara falls with a great whoosh!:blush:
A couple of pushes later (with grunting which amused hubby no end) DS was born at 9.42 am weighing 8lb 12oz!!! (and they said he would be small so there u go!)
Had a small tear which they didn't need to stitch & NO pain relief, & was out of hospital by 4.30 pm:happydance:
Will post some pics when I find my USB cable for my camera!


----------



## elles28

Congrats I cant wait to see some pics :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

Wow, congratulations! At least you made it into the hospital, my Mum ended up having me in the carpark :dohh:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## supernurse

That was quick and glad everything went so well. Congratulations and welcome baby Jack. xx


----------



## jue

WOW, wish I could give birth like that, huge congrats to you xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations xXx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Congratulations on your baby boy!! cant wait to see some picturess xx


----------



## xCherylx

WOW glad you had a good experience! Congratulations :)


----------



## KarenLV

Gosh,I wish I would have a smooth birth like that!!! Congratulations.


----------



## jocatolo

congratulations and what a quick birth well done x


----------



## coz

aww congrats u make it sound so easy xxxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats! can't wait to see pics:)


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations...that was a very quick delivery, well done.


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow that was quick!congratulations xxxx


----------



## Samantha675

Bravo Bev, well done!!! What a nice quick birth! I am really looking forward to seeing photos!!!


----------



## Gemz

Yay CONGRATULATIONS - Coz is right, you make it sound so easy :happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

how come you were out so soon?


----------



## babe2ooo

congrats, good job you went in b4 9 hey


----------



## sglascoe

gosh you made that sound so easy, good on you girl and congratulations on your baby.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Fantastic birth, congratulations!!


----------



## Louisa K

Bev it was worth the wait for that birth story!! Sounds amazing, I bet you didn't have time to think!! lol

ps. My mum had more or less the exact same birth with me LOL

Can't wait to see the pics !!

Well done girl!! So proud of you!! :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

aww congratulations xx


----------



## vicky

wow that was quick hun, congratulations hun


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!!


----------



## Linzi

Wow that was really quick!

My mum was meant to be induced with my little bro as well, but she went naturally in the morning as well. I think they must realise whats about to happen.

Congrats :) Cant wait to see some pics!

xxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :)


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats on your Baby Boy!! Great Birth story!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations!


----------



## avistar

wow how wonderful!! Glad you weren't in labor long at all! hope that happens to me ;)


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats hunni!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

You sound like you had an amaing birth, congrats on getting to the hospital in time !!! Can't wait to see pics :happydance: :hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hunn, looking forward to seeing the piks.


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations ! Look forward to the piccys 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats


----------



## Carley

Congratulations :D


----------



## Mamafy

Many Congratulations! :)


----------



## sweetsammi

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------

